
Robot carpenter makes custom furniture - pacaro
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43251669
======
pacaro
To be honest, I’m not that impressed with this instantiation of the idea, but
in principal I could certainly see IKEA running a custom furniture line in the
relatively near future.

